# What size wheels???



## silverjess (Jun 15, 2008)

This is a great site!, now that I finally got my '70 Goat back from body work after 4yrs...........its a long story. Anyway, I would like to change out the 14" Cragars with some 18" rims/tires, does anyone know what size will work with my '70?, Most likely 18" in the back and 18" in front but a bit more narrow. Thanks for checking this out, and will post some pics, soon as I get her cleaned up from all that paint shop dust!!


----------



## wytnyt (May 17, 2008)

want to sell your Cragars when you get your other wheels


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

Welcome silver jess, that is a VERYY nice goat ya got there, would love to see more pictures. Just go to the Member Introduction section, introduce yourself and post some pics ! :cheers


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Welcome to the forum,












Boyd Coddington Blaster wheels, 18x8 front and 18x9.5 rear, 235/40ZR18 front and 285/40ZR18 rear, Dunlop Sport 9000 tires.


----------



## silverjess (Jun 15, 2008)

Outstanding pic, I like the look alot! I will be selling the old Cragars.....I think they're Cragars, they say have an "R" on the center-cap. I'm having trouble locating tires/rims in an 18", I may have to look for 17's.......keep the pics rolling!!


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

silverjess said:


> Outstanding pic, I like the look alot! I will be selling the old Cragars.....I think they're Cragars, they say have an "R" on the center-cap. I'm having trouble locating tires/rims in an 18", I may have to look for 17's.......keep the pics rolling!!


Contact Travis with Discount Tires Direct, they are one of our supporting vendors and more than likely he'll be able to find those 18's for you.

Click Here to send him a private message or go here and start a new thread in his forum.

Good luck,


----------



## silverjess (Jun 15, 2008)

Thanks 05GTO!, I sent out a message. Also if anyone out there has any 18" wheels and tires for sell, please let me know.


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

Hey Man - Welcome to the heard...:cheers


----------



## silverjess (Jun 15, 2008)

I ordered em! Hope they fit, heres what I ordered: Torque Thrust II's, 17X8, with 4.75 backspace. Tires BFG 255/50ZR17, 235/45ZR17. With lugnuts and valve stems, it came to just over $1300.00............


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

wytnyt said:


> want to sell your Cragars when you get your other wheels


I love the look of Cragars on a GTO, they just 'look' Muscle Car. I run the 15 x 10s in the rear and 14 x 7(or is it 6"?) in the front. I really like the natural raked look 15s in the back and 14s on the front gives you.


----------



## droptop69goat (May 12, 2008)

> I ordered em! Hope they fit, heres what I ordered: Torque Thrust II's, 17X8, with 4.75 backspace. Tires BFG 255/50ZR17, 235/45ZR17. With lugnuts and valve stems, it came to just over $1300.00............


Can you post some good side and three quarter view pivs of that when you are done?????

I am about to do roughly the same and would love to see the end result! (I am VERY curious about the Torque Thrust "M's" in 17" Black........)

Thanks a lot!

Don


----------



## silverjess (Jun 15, 2008)

Sorry for the delay, I posted pics on the new member thread, but here's the final result for the AM Torque Thrust II's 17"


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

I like the avatar pic best...torque thrusters...niiiiiice!!!
Bill


----------



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

*backspace?*

Ok, this may be a dumb question, but I've seen backspace mentioned a lot. Is this the distance from the lugnuts to the back of the tire? I'm getting ready to order my rims and I like the way your rims look. I'm going to have a lot of chrome on my car including the hood scoop and on a black car, those rims look awesome! I'm going 15x7 and was going to get the Rally II with redlines. 
Linda


----------



## droptop69goat (May 12, 2008)

> Ok, this may be a dumb question, but I've seen backspace mentioned a lot. Is this the distance from the lugnuts to the back of the tire? I'm getting ready to order my rims and I like the way your rims look. I'm going to have a lot of chrome on my car including the hood scoop and on a black car, those rims look awesome! I'm going 15x7 and was going to get the Rally II with redlines.
> Linda


Linda;

Backspace is the term used to describe the distance from the mounting surface of the rim either on the drum or *(disk on some cars) rearward toward the wheel well / house.

It is important to find out what backspace you are getting, or need because if it is too much backspace your tires may rub on the wheel well, or not enough and they may stick way out or rub on the fender lip.

Have a gander at the diagram below:










Hope that helps.......

P.s. We're neighbors!.....I am just down in Stanwood about an hour from you.......I have always really liked Bellingham. It's a great City. I know lots of folks that live up there and have some friends on that Fire Department also.

Have a great day.

Don Bartlett


----------



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

*Hey Neighbor!*

Thanks Don!
Your diagrams helped immensely! Now I just have to figure out what will work with my car. 
Linda


----------

